# Woody Cabin



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2012)

I heard about a new horror film called Cabin in the Woods. Got some rather high ass praise. Everyone says horror is dead and I haven't been scared since Dream Warriors back in the 90's so I'd believe it. But, this is supposedly very good. 

EFF AY HEIFERS!! What do you guise think about it? Pick up? Rental? Flix? Pirate bay :V?
It seems different enough. Strange concept. But, very interesting and not stupid gore porn like Human Centipede and later Saw flicks.


----------



## aqxsl (Sep 7, 2012)

ahh dude, well worth picking up  

one of the best movies i've seen in a while; the ending is truly a thing of beauty

don't expect scary tho, it's just really really funny satire


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> don't expect scary tho, it's just really really funny satire



Yep, that's what's so amazing about this movie.


----------

